# Help me learn Smali



## XavierG (Dec 26, 2011)

Hello I am starting to try and learn Smali. If you guys can give me links or add me on talk to walk me through it ill really appreciate it. Ill pay for session if i have to. Thanks all.

Talk: [email protected]


----------

